# What is your story of how you found and joined Talkclassical here?



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Over a month I was looking for private reviews for my favorite opera Parsifal and used Google to find this thread: http://www.talkclassical.com/10837-parsifal.html

It was too late. I joined up after enjoying reading through all of the comments and now I am a regular here.

It's too bad that I never heard of TC until this year . I wish that I knew this 4-5 years ago!

But I'm happy to be here now.

How did you find out about TC?


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

As I had enjoyed being a member of an Irish Traditional Music Forum and of Planet Airedale, I thought I'd find a baroque music forum for Taggart, as he's such a fan. I googled 'baroque music forum' and google turned up some threads about baroque music from Talk Classical. So we joined, and for some days talked about it as 'Baroque Music Forum', until we realised what its real name was. 

My first post was about baroque music and it drew a darkly wry rejoinder about bluegrass bands from someone called Hilltroll, later renamed Ukko. I had no idea what he was on about, but he seemed to be an interesting fellow...


----------



## BillT (Nov 3, 2013)

I barely know anyone else that loves classical music so I googled around for a talk group -- was deLIGHTed to find TC! At least now I have some reference group (albeit virtual) to share the love with. I find myself wondering whether hpowders physically exists. 

I do tend to spend more time actually LISTENING to the stuff rather than writing about it. So I go in and out of talking on TC. 

- Bill


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

I was looking for an online source of classical music information when this site came up. I hastily thought up a username and joined as it seemed like a nice place to talk about music.
I made a few posts (effectively hating on modern music; my tastes were very narrow back then!) and then sort of forgot about it.
Then, a few months later, I got my own laptop, and since I had it to myself I had more time to peruse the wonder of the internet. I rediscovered this site and started posting again.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I got tired of the car and watch forums and searched for classical music forums. TC came up first and I studied hard and passed the entrance exam and here I am one year and 6 days later.


----------



## trazom (Apr 13, 2009)

I don't remember the exact thread; but I remember getting so annoyed at a few comments that I found so offensively stupid I had to sign up and respond to them.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

hpowders said:


> I got tired of the car and watch forums and searched for classical music forums. TC came up first and I studied hard and passed the entrance exam and here I am one year and 6 days later.


One year, 6 days and nearly a ******* ten ******* thousand posts later!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I came here because I was pissed off with the members of some young composers forum. Well, actually I was a bit of a jerk too....but never mind that. Remind me never to associate with the youth on the Internet again! (Apart from on TC though, whippersnappers are nice and intelligent people on TC).


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

I found this review of the opera "Itinerário do Sal": http://www.talkclassical.com/11654-modern-opera-dvd-blu-3.html?highlight=itinerario#post151887


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> One year, 6 days and nearly a ******* ten ******* thousand posts later!


I am a pioneer in posting minimalism.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2014)

I must have done a search...


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

It seems I found it as I was searching out information on Beethoven Ninths.


----------



## AdmiralSilver (Sep 28, 2013)

I dont remebmber exactly how I ended up here, probably by searching for reviews for some symphonies cycles.
And I spent a while frequenting the forum before finally signing up.


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

hpowders said:


> I am a pioneer in posting minimalism.


You may have mentioned this before...


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Like some of the others I got kind of lonely not having anyone to talk CM, so I just keyed in "classical music forum" into Goggle. I joined a couple of others too, but they were never active. I am comfortable with the forum subculture from other topics so it felt natural for me to only lurk a day or two before diving in.


----------



## Chronochromie (May 17, 2014)

MoonlightSonata said:


> You may have mentioned this before...


One is bound to repeat oneself to reach almost 10.000 posts!


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

I was looking for classical music forums and information as I had decided after a long break to listen to classical music again seriously. Google came up with sites and this looked the most comprehensive and generally welcoming so I signed up


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Found through Google, joined by making up an ID and password. What a story!


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

GreenMamba said:


> Found through Google, joined by making up an ID and password. What a story!


There surely must *be* a story in choosing the name GreenMamba? :cheers:


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

This is the only forum to which I've stuck with for any length of time - four years for me now. I can't remember exactly how I came across TC - all I know is that I wasn't looking for a forum so I guess I stumbled upon it when googling something else to do with music. 

When the older threads are resurrected I sometimes wonder what happened to some of the people who were around in the really early days of 2007-2008 but are long gone. Nice to see Weston's still with us.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I'd been looking for a classical music forum for a while, as I was getting tired of having to incessantly talk on other music forums about the music I was into as a teenager and not being able to share the music that I am into now. I searched google a few times over the years, but all of the classical music forums seemed pretty dead. Then, one day, at the top of the search results, was this forum. It was a shoe-in for me. _Me voilà!_


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2014)

I must have done a search...


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

albertfallickwang said:


> Over a month I was looking for private reviews for *my favorite opera Parsifal* and used Google to find this thread: http://www.talkclassical.com/10837-parsifal.html


Nice to see another Parsifal lover. There are never too many!

I don't remember what exactly about Wagner it was that I was researching on the net back in spring 2011. It must have been about Wagner, because at that time I hardly knew anything about other classical music, and was not really interested. Then I found a thread about Strauss' Alpine Symphony and realized there is other music out there that is equally grand. After a year of lurking and educating myself I finally decided to step out of the shadows.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Ingélou said:


> There surely must *be* a story in choosing the name GreenMamba? :cheers:


My favorite snake, although I've never met one in person .

Mamba sounds like a musical term of sorts, a cross between rhumba and mambo.


----------



## trazom (Apr 13, 2009)

GreenMamba said:


> My favorite snake, although I've never met one in person .
> 
> Mamba sounds like a musical term of sorts, a cross between rhumba and mambo.


I was hoping it was because you were born in the Year of the Snake(like me) according to the Chinese calendar. I was going to do my animal report on the green mamba in 7th grade(I switched at the last minute to polar bear) after watching the late Steve Irwin talk about them, though he pronounced 'mamba' as "ma'am-ba." I'm not sure I ever would've learned the word 'diurnal' so soon without Irwin's program. I remember it was just the name and color of that species alone that made me want to learn more about them.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

I am merely a poltergeist of the forum, a synthetic manifestation of the multiple recurring and never resting discussions that haunt this virtual entity; one day I just appeared.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I don't remember how I found this. I had been in another classical forum, but it only had about four regular contributors, and the moderator was continually shaming us for not spending more time contributing. He was also a huge HIP fan and continually derided us for listening to gut strings. So it was so nice to find this group of open-minded listeners who were just interested in the music, not the agenda.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

I honestly just typed in "classical music forum" into Google and it was the first site that came up.

I was already a member of a tech forum (another topic I'm interested in), so why not join a forum dedicated to something I listen to all the time but never get to talk about with anyone? I'm very glad I found this site too  I've discovered a lot of great music since I joined.


----------



## Chronochromie (May 17, 2014)

I can't remember exactly what I was looking for, information on a piece maybe, this forum was one of the results that came up. I lurked for a month and then decided to join in. Lucky me, since it helped me to discover so much music that I wouldn't have known otherwise.


----------



## BillT (Nov 3, 2013)

hpowders said:


> I got tired of the car and watch forums and searched for classical music forums. TC came up first and I studied hard and passed the entrance exam and here I am one year and 6 days later.


But are you really here? I question that.

- Bill


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Wow, such great stories to hear. Keep 'em coming


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

MoonlightSonata said:


> You may have mentioned this before...


Yes. When I first introduced myself on TC under "New Members-Introductions".

I looked it up. "Hello potential fellow members. My name is hpowders and I would like to introduce you all to a new concept in forum posting that I created. I call it simply "Posting Minimalism™ ". Even though it sounds rather intimidating, it's really very simple.
You'll see. If it doesn't work out, I promise to leave after four or five posts."


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

I heard voices telling me to join talkclassical.com. Seemed perfectly reasonable at the time.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Morimur said:


> I heard voices telling me to join talkclassical.com. Seemed perfectly reasonable at the time.


I wish that I had a Wagnerian vision to enjoy and join TC. Seriously I could use a holy experience .


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Morimur said:


> I heard voices telling me to join talkclassical.com. Seemed perfectly reasonable at the time.


Your voices are different from mine. All I hear is "Jump!" Jump!" Jump!"


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

hpowders said:


> Yes. When I first introduced myself on TC under "New Members-Introductions".
> 
> I looked it up. "Hello potential fellow members. My name is hpowders and I would like to introduce you all to a new concept in forum posting that I created. I call it simply "posting minimalism". Don't worry. Even though it sounds rather intimidating, it's really very simple as you will soon find out...and find out...and find out...and find out...and find out..."


Is "Glad to be here" code for "posting minimalism"?

That reminds me - I still don't think I've written my introduction. Is it too late?


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

MoonlightSonata said:


> Is "Glad to be here" code for "posting minimalism"?
> 
> That reminds me - I still don't think I've written my introduction. Is it too late?


Not too late honestly


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2014)

You had all better sit down for this one. I Googled "classical music forums" and found it.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I was having lunch with Obama -- he's always pestering me for foreign policy advice. He had to take a call from Putin, who went on and on about some guy named "Sharik." So I checked it out...


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Via a TC member (still active on TC) whom I met via another more general forum that had a classical music category. We had found each others posts of interest, and then 'met' via PMs.

It was he who mentioned TC and suggested I have a look at it, while -- very aptly, imho -- warning me of those few members of the type to use a forum to display their expertise, or so-thought of as expertise, and who make a prestige game of being some sort of respected top dog cognoscenti contributor, and thinking that _very important._ (I doubt if there is an online, or actual, forum anywhere without at least a few of that type.)

I say more than apt because, _lo!_ within the second week, I was 'challenged on my creds' (as had been predicted) by that very named member, the whole event stinking of the most basic form of a puerile pissing contest... and that party a college professor, no less!, lol 

But more than overall, the quality of the site, the caliber of the posts, from those who are musicians as well as those who are not, I found high, and generally engaging.

So thanks (or blame) to TC's ___________, here I am.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

The truth is, I got kicked off another classical forum, so I came here. Violadude was the first contact I made. The love of classical music is not something one can just walk away from.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

millionrainbows said:


> The truth is, I got kicked off another classical forum, so I came here. Violadude was the first contact I made. The love of classical music is not something one can just walk away from.


Geez, million, what did you do to get kicked off? I've never been kicked out of anywhere... except my mother's house.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

hpowders said:


> Your voices are different from mine. All I hear is "Jump!" Jump!" Jump!"


So... in nearly as flat as Kansas Florida, isn't that "Jump" really a bit sardonic? Sorry, guy, I think those voices are having a lot of fun with you


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Morimur said:


> Geez, million, what did you do to get kicked off? I've never been kicked out of anywhere... except my mother's house.


It takes so little to get temporarily or permanently banned from many an online forum, including this one, that I can only think you have not been trying near hard enough


----------



## Chronochromie (May 17, 2014)

PetrB said:


> So... in nearly as flat as Kansas Florida, isn't that "Jump" really a bit sardonic? Sorry, guy, I think those voices are having a lot of fun with you


He could jump into the sea, be mistaken for an illegal inmigrant and shipped off to Cuba.


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

I joined for one purpose - to learn to like modern/contemporary music. I was frustrated that I seemed to enjoy all classical eras from Medievel through late Romantic but hit a wall with much modern music. I surveyed several forums (3 actually) and decided TC was the best for my purposes. I thought that reading posts here and asking questions might help open up modern music for me. I can say that I'm very grateful to all those who passed along advice, suggestions, specific works, or other tidbits that helped me in my quest.


----------



## GhenghisKhan (Dec 25, 2014)

I just didn't know anyone who likes classical in my social circle. 

It was to increase my understanding of the subject and in my experience,forums are a good way to do it.


----------



## Giordano (Aug 10, 2014)

I was searching for info on some musicians... and found TalkClassical. I didn't plan on becoming a member since I am not into talking much, but somehow I did...


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

I drifted through the desert, wand'rin' from nowhere in p'ticular to nowhere you'd want to go, till I happened upon an oasis. Now, this oasis, I thought it was a mirage, but then the closer I got I could see people hangin' 'round by the water, other honest-to-God _people_, so I poked my nose, 'r ears, in a bit. What I heard was a lot of people arguing about whether or not this fella by the name o' John Cage weren't the Devil, and if'n that there Wagner boy weren't to blame for all 'at "progress" goin' 'round these parts the past hundred-fifty years or so. 'N' I thought t' myself "hell, I could do without the soundtrack but boy do I need a good drink o' water."

Folks was plenty charming, happy to lend an ear to the halfway in-tune strains o' my guitar, tellin' me what they get up to when other folks ain't lookin', so forth, a real rogues gallery full o' characters like in some old time pageant with uh tall lady jumpin' thro' hoops o' fire while a man with a mouth bigger 'n' a lady cow in August tries tuh get 'em folks headed out west just lookin'-a cool their heels f'r a spell to part ways with their gold for some cockamamie hair tonic which, 'tween you and me, pard, probably ain't no better for hair than a periwig is for a dinner plate. Yep, them fellas was real in'erestin', right up till the sheriff came riding through on the lookout for some dog he called Joonyuh, we told 'em "we ain't seen nothin' but 'rselves, mister, so get along now." 'N that there sheriff done head out all indignant - we was only watchin' our water, folks - along the dusty trail, never to return, some folks say, on a clear night of a full moon, you can see a flame in the distance and a ringing cry o' "Joooooooonyuhhhhhh!!!!"

About this time, it was a happy coincidence that a dog in a clown outfit known to the locals as Junior, Jr. rolled on up with his posse 'n' said, real cocky like, "afternoon pilgrim, I got me a little wager I reckon y'all might be interested in, I say right here: I betcha 20 pieces of silver I can start a thread'll get twenty pages afore sundown." Boy, I looked that sucker square in the face 'n' said " y'all are crazy, ain't nothin' but nothin' y' can put past _this_ country boy, hoss! I'll see that twenty 'n' make it forty, only if y'all clear outta here in five days, don't wanna attract no bad weather over here, and the way I hear it is you and your boys been hustlin' up a storm in some town about these parts." That there dog just started in lookin' at me like I gone crazy, and maybe I did. Maybe I did.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

GreenMamba said:


> Found through Google, joined by making up an ID and password. What a story!


Amazing, this is _exactly_ how I got here. What are the odds?


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

I was on sports forums for a while, first on cavs.com and then realcavsfans when the former closed down. The draw was being able to talk to people about something that I otherwise don't get the chance to. 

Obviously the same kind of deal applied to classical, but it took a couple of years of not actively listening to classical, and then almost 'all of a sudden' wanting to rekindle that love affair, for me to seek out opinions online. 

When I stumbled upon TC, I noticed immediately the scope for expanding my horizons given how knowledgable the members appeared to be around here. So becoming a member just seemed an easy decision, one that's been quite rewarding I'd say.

Special mention to Novelette and Kieran who were quite probably my first friends around these parts, and who did much to convince me that TC is a very cool forum indeed. :tiphat:


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

If I remember correctly. I was searching for views on the Sea Symphony - Vaughan Williams and I came across a comment from someone who said most English Music was boring.
I was so incensed - I had to join this dissident forum straight away to put the correct views across. 
18 Months or so later - I am still here. I have spent more money on music since than in the previous 20 put together. And I am listening to more music now than I have since I was doing my music degree 20 years ago.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Morimur said:


> Geez, million, what did you do to get kicked off? I've never been kicked out of anywhere... except my mother's house.


I really don't know why. There was one guy who tried to sabotage a Bartok thread I tried to get started because he disagreed with the Erno Lendvai book which uses the Fibonacci series in its explanation of bartok's methods. I didn't write the book; I was just using it as a source, along with the other book by Steven Kostka.

Then there was an 'Australian' guy who made it a point to disagree, point by point, with every detail of every post I made. It was very frustrating.

Then a blues-guitar playing guy accused me of being anti-semitic, because I attributed a Yiddish phrase to Lenny Bruce, which was accurate. Still, he disagreed and was very nasty.

The 'Australian' guy was pro-Christian about everything, and engaged in pages-long arguments about evolution and intelligent design. He really wasn't very intelligent, and detailed explanations would sort of go over his head, while he proceeded to invalidate anything anyone said.

And these characters were all anti-modernists. I had a chip on my shoulder from constantly being 'bullied' and having to defend myself all the time. Sorry if this caused too much friction in my early days on this forum.

The place was seriously under-moderated, I suppose.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

millionrainbows said:


> I really don't know why. There was one guy who tried to sabotage a Bartok thread I tried to get started because he disagreed with the Erno Lendvai book which uses the Fibonacci series in its explanation of bartok's methods. I didn't write the book; I was just using it as a source, along with the other book by Steven Kostka.
> 
> Then there was an 'Australian' guy who made it a point to disagree, point by point, with every detail of every post I made. It was very frustrating.
> 
> ...


Welcome to us friendly folk here then .


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

MagneticGhost said:


> If I remember correctly. I was searching for views on the Sea Symphony - Vaughan Williams and I came across a comment from someone who said most English Music was boring.
> I was so incensed - I had to join this dissident forum straight away to put the correct views across.
> 18 Months or so later - I am still here. *I have spent more money on music since than in the previous 20 put together.* And I am listening to more music now than I have since I was doing my music degree 20 years ago.


*It's a conspiracy, TC is secretly backed, in entirety, by the recording industry*


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

albertfallickwang said:


> Welcome to us friendly folk here then .


Thank you! This forum's appeal is due in equal measure to the moderators, and after coming from the 'wild west,' I appreciate their vigilance. This may not be as apparent to others here, but after adjusting my own style, I feel I have become a better poster. I'm not a sycophant, either. The tendency to agression on internet forums definitely needs to be reigned-in.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

PetrB said:


> *It's a conspiracy, TC is secretly backed, in entirety, by the recording industry*


This is worrying! TC may want to find a more viable long-term funding source.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

millionrainbows said:


> Then there was an 'Australian' guy who made it a point to disagree, point by point, with every detail of every post I made. [He] was pro-Christian about everything, and engaged in pages-long arguments about evolution and intelligent design. *He really wasn't very intelligent, and detailed explanations would sort of go over his head...*


So much for intelligent design, at least as a constant, anyway


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

Crudblud said:


> I drifted through the desert, wand'rin' from nowhere in p'ticular to nowhere you'd want to go, till I happened upon an oasis. Now, this oasis, I thought it was a mirage, but then the closer I got I could see people hangin' 'round by the water, other honest-to-God _people_, so I poked my nose, 'r ears, in a bit. What I heard was a lot of people arguing about whether or not this fella by the name o' John Cage weren't the Devil, and if'n that there Wagner boy weren't to blame for all 'at "progress" goin' 'round these parts the past hundred-fifty years or so. 'N' I thought t' myself "hell, I could do without the soundtrack but boy do I need a good drink o' water."
> 
> Folks was plenty charming, happy to lend an ear to the halfway in-tune strains o' my guitar, tellin' me what they get up to when other folks ain't lookin', so forth, a real rogues gallery full o' characters like in some old time pageant with uh tall lady jumpin' thro' hoops o' fire while a man with a mouth bigger 'n' a lady cow in August tries tuh get 'em folks headed out west just lookin'-a cool their heels f'r a spell to part ways with their gold for some cockamamie hair tonic which, 'tween you and me, pard, probably ain't no better for hair than a periwig is for a dinner plate. Yep, them fellas was real in'erestin', right up till the sheriff came riding through on the lookout for some dog he called Joonyuh, we told 'em "we ain't seen nothin' but 'rselves, mister, so get along now." 'N that there sheriff done head out all indignant - we was only watchin' our water, folks - along the dusty trail, never to return, some folks say, on a clear night of a full moon, you can see a flame in the distance and a ringing cry o' "Joooooooonyuhhhhhh!!!!"
> 
> About this time, it was a happy coincidence that a dog in a clown outfit known to the locals as Junior, Jr. rolled on up with his posse 'n' said, real cocky like, "afternoon pilgrim, I got me a little wager I reckon y'all might be interested in, I say right here: I betcha 20 pieces of silver I can start a thread'll get twenty pages afore sundown." Boy, I looked that sucker square in the face 'n' said " y'all are crazy, ain't nothin' but nothin' y' can put past _this_ country boy, hoss! I'll see that twenty 'n' make it forty, only if y'all clear outta here in five days, don't wanna attract no bad weather over here, and the way I hear it is you and your boys been hustlin' up a storm in some town about these parts." That there dog just started in lookin' at me like I gone crazy, and maybe I did. Maybe I did.


_drift?....Joooooooonyuhhhh?....dog in clown outfit?_


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Vasks said:


> _drift?....Joooooooonyuhhhh?....dog in clown outfit?_
> 
> View attachment 59824


nice meme there.... LOL!


----------



## composira (Sep 17, 2014)

I googled something about music analysis and found this site in the search results. I looked around the site and decided that it was worth joining.

Anyways, I'm glad I stumbled upon this place. Three cheers for google!


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

composira said:


> I googled something about music analysis and found this site in the search results. I looked around the site and decided that it was worth joining.
> 
> Anyways, I'm glad I stumbled upon this place. Three cheers for google!


Sounds like Google is our best pal for finding TC for the first time for many peeps .


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

For me it was quite simple: I had no one else to 'talk classical' with!


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

kv466 said:


> For me it was quite simple: I had no one else to 'talk classical' with!


Long time, no post, too!


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

kv466 said:


> For me it was quite simple: I had no one else to 'talk classical' with!


Luckily I have close friends like Ben and my stepdad Powell to talk classical with. However I needed some more Wagnerites .


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

clavichorder said:


> Long time, no post, too!


Ya! Good to see our resident Gould fanatic back! I'm sure I ended up here doing a search for something classical. And as a result, I've pissed away a couple grand on recordings.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

It's great to see you, Chorder!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2015)

KenOC said:


> I was having lunch with Obama -- he's always pestering me for foreign policy advice. He had to take a call from Putin, who went on and on about some guy named "Sharik." So I checked it out...


Were you the one sneaking Barry cigarettes?


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Icarus said:


> Were you the one sneaking Barry cigarettes?


Never heard of Barry cigarettes... ones named after Walter Barry? LOL


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

I came here to start "the classical music project," which is now under Trout's management - believe me, everyone is better off that way, too - and on the way to recommending its 2000th work.

I stayed for the well-moderated conversation, especially all the stuff that I didn't know about before. 

But that value has been diminishing, and now I'm not even sure my time is well-spent here in those terms: it's increasingly rare for me to find out about some work or recording that I really want to know about but hadn't already known about. I think I've learned most of the things that I can learn on a message board.

I remain here mostly just because I like the people. I'm kind of hooked. I really ought to be reading something....


----------



## Kevin Pearson (Aug 14, 2009)

About 5 1/2 years ago I did Google searches, and I joined every classical music forum I could find. I eventually whittled it down to TC and one other specialty forum as being the sites for me. Different forums have different atmospheres created by those who frequent them. I have found TC not only a friendly place, for the most part, but an encouraging and helpful place to discover new music. I have periods where I'm not around much, mostly caused by work and life, but I eventually come back around. Even when I'm not able to post very much I still come by and read when I can just to keep up.

Kevin


----------



## Donata (Dec 28, 2013)

I came here to learn more about classical music. This sight has led me to discovered many new composers and genres of music. I really like that! Also, it was to take a break from looking at pictures of cats on Reddit.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

I belong to another similar Forum that I had totally stumbled on by accident, called Freinds of BBC Radio 3 Forum. Very similar to TC but smaller and except for me, exclusively British. A great site but sometimes it gets to clubby and I feel like an interloper. I was looking for another Forum that was a bit broader and TC fit the bill.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

TC also has been a most wonderful place to hear pieces I never heard before and composers whom I would have never risked picking up.

Always an adventure here which is special to me.


----------

